# Is this a reasonable package



## BoroRich (Jan 6, 2013)

I have been offered a wage of 3700-4000 US dollars a month which by my calculations is around 1200-1500 AED a month. Included in the package is
· Flights, accommodation (family apartment in Abu Dhabi), transport allowance, furniture allowance, medical cover, school fees for children and visas are all provided by the company in addition to your salary.

I know this gets asked a lot on here for which I apologise but is this an acceptable amount to live on. There is me my future wife (which will be my wife when she comes out) and 2 young children. 
Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

For a family of 4 I'd say you'd really struggle. Even though your biggest costs, accommodation and schooling are covered by the company, I think you might find it tough. Is your wife planning to work as well?


----------



## BoroRich (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes she would be when she came out. I would be out on my own for around 6 months. Are jobs easily available for my wife. She has worked it call centre type jobs mostly.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I think 12 to 15,000 AED per month is too little for a western expatriate family living in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## BoroRich (Jan 6, 2013)

Is the cost of living high out there. Bills, food, car insurance/fuel etc


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

BoroRich said:


> Yes she would be when she came out. I would be out on my own for around 6 months. Are jobs easily available for my wife. She has worked it call centre type jobs mostly.


Unskilled jobs are poorly paid and often are taken up by non-western expats who will work fo a low wage. Have a look at Dubizzle dot com so you can get an idea of what's available.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

HeIlo BoroRich,

You will get by but you certainly will not be able to save any money if that is your intention.

However, once you are here with your foot in the door and have proven yourself then you can push for an increase in your salary and you will also have the additional income from your wife further down the line.

Good luck!


----------



## BoroRich (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for that. I guessed that I wouldn't be able to save loads but I just need to make sure we will manage. How does the cost compare to cost here. I don't need specifics but would you spend more or less on the same items bought here and there


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Cheaper than UK: Gas/electric/water bills, cigarettes, petrol, cars, laundry (washing and ironing - there are no launderettes), taxis, fast food (KFC, McDonalds, Burger King).

More expensive than UK: internet, phone, TV, drink, clothing, cosmetics, western branded food, most non-food supermarket items (toilet rolls, cleaning products), eating out, entertainment (such as music/concerts), furniture, bedding, crockery, holidays and air travel.

If you get into the expat lifestyle in Abu Dhabi you also have higher expenses for goods/services you probably don't use at all at home. e.g. housemaid or cleaning service; if you drink alcohol you will need to travel by taxi (zero drink-driving tolerance); people tend to eat out more and at high(er) end places; home delivery of food is common; regular spa days/nail salon visits for the ladies  and membership of a gym/sports/beach club is usual here; going to fancy events you might not go to at home like pop concert tickets, Grand Prix, water parks, theme parks, etc. Also you should know that most employers they don't cover full cost of private health cover and you will have to pay a contribution for each visit to the doctor or hospital; often all optical and dental cover is completely excluded from health insurance. Also remember you have no pension/retirement provision through your employer so you need to be contributing regularly while working in UAE and don't just rely on the end of service gratuity lump sum that most jobs offer.


----------

